# Does crypto follow its main goal?



## MatGrow (Dec 5, 2018)

Do you believe that we use crypto technologies to keep our community safe and eliminate any negative impacts of political decision made by politicians and the democratic masses?
If so, how far we already have gone and can go in he future?


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 5, 2018)

Which is?


----------



## MatGrow (Dec 5, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Which is?



please read description below the question.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 5, 2018)

Nothing good will come from this thread.


----------

